# Drunk driver claims one of Canada's best RIP Scott



## a78jumper (16 Jun 2008)

http://www.canada.com/globaltv/edmonton/story.html?id=a54bb943-1233-475e-badc-d1941013ada7

Cpl Roberts was posted to the Edmonton Garrison

Driver charged with impaired driving
Ben Gelinas, edmontonjournal.com
Published: Sunday, June 15, 2008
EDMONTON - The 19-year-old driver of the car that killed a member of the Canadian Forces Saturday morning has been charged with impaired operation of a motor vehicle causing death. 
Police allege the 19-year-old man was driving the wrong way down Highway 37 when he hit 25-year-old Scott Michael Roberts’ motorcycle head-on shortly before 3 a.m..  Roberts was thrown from his bike. He was pronounced dead at the scene. 

bgelinas@thejournal.canwest.com


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jun 2008)

And the worst thing is, this will happen to many others, every day all over Canada...

I can't start to express how angry drunk drivers make me.  What's worse, is that we make such a big deal about how many soldiers we've lost overseas in the past years yet accidents like this have likely taken several loved ones from people and gone somewhat unnoticed.

RIP Cpl Roberts.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (16 Jun 2008)

My deepest condolences to Cpl's Robert's friends, family and loved ones.     

And to the selfish son of a ***** drunk driver, may you rot in a jail cell for your entire youth you rotten prick.


Matthew.


----------



## lone bugler (16 Jun 2008)

driving the wrong way? on a highway ?!?! , omg, he better get alot of years and hopefully the court won't allow him to drive again

RIP cpl. Roberts


----------

